# Chinese IQ test



## BrianLanier

Rules:

The whole group must get to the other side:

1) Only the Father, Mother and Guard know how to operate the raft.
2) The Father cannot be left alone with any of the girls without the Mother present.
3) The Mother cannot be left alone with any of the boys without the Father present.
4) The criminal cannot be left alone with any member of the family without the guard present.
5) Only two people may be on the raft at any time.

enjoy!

Chinese IQ test

(Game is interactive..use your mouse!)

[Edited on 9-26-2005 by BrianLanier]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Throw them off the dock and make them swim.


----------



## Me Died Blue

The father rides with a boy, the mother rides with a girl, and the guard with the criminal, as the number of boy(s) and girl(s) was never specified. Furthermore, even if there were multiple children, there was never a rule about the father or mother coming back with the raft over to the original side to pick up the other children as many times as necessary. In fact, they would need to do that even if there was only one boy and girl, since the raft cannot operate itself.


----------



## BrianLanier

Took me about five minutes to get it.


----------



## turmeric

I can't move any of them onto the raft. It's also all in Chinese.

Okay, I got it. The criminal has to go last. Very Confucian.

[Edited on 9-26-2005 by turmeric]


----------



## BrianLanier

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I can't move any of them onto the raft. It's also all in Chinese.



Click on the big circle with all the Chinese characters in it to start the game. Then single click on any of the people to move them to the raft. Then click on the red pole on either end of the river to move set the raft in motion. If the raft moves, then your move was an acceptable one that didn't violate on the rules.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Hint...
The criminal has to go first, last, and some in between.


----------

